# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Πόνος πολύ πόνος

## Potnia

Πονάω πάρα πολύ ρε παιδιά πονάω, είναι κανείς εδώ να με ακούσει... Πονάω?!!!!!!

----------


## little

Πες μας! Πολλούς δεν εχει να σε ακούσουν εδω μέσα αλλα΄θα φαίνονται ως πολλοί οπότε μην ανησυχείς.

----------

